# Keeps getting kicked off of internet



## aolinyang (Mar 28, 2021)

I am a noob currently working on developing a FreeBSD server to host a website. I have it running apache24. I am currently connected to the internet via ethernet to my schools internet. I keep having to "reset dhclient restart bge0" to get onto the internet after a while. After sometime I get "No working leases in persistent database - sleeping". What does this mean? How can I have internet access? I just need to pull things from github onto it for a seperate LAN network I am working on. My only thought is that apache24 is running and trying to connect to the internet and the school keeps kicking it off...


----------



## SirDice (Mar 28, 2021)

aolinyang said:


> After sometime I get "No working leases in persistent database - sleeping"


Contact your school's network admins.



aolinyang said:


> My only thought is that apache24 is running and trying to connect to the internet


A webserver doesn't connect to the internet. Not on it's own. A webserver only _receives_ connections.


----------

